
Show HN: Quick Snake – A fast-paced snake game for the terminal - gregstula
https://github.com/gregstula/quick-snake
======
gregstula
Hi, I decided to get back into C++ by making a project with a clear criteria.
This project uses some C++17 features like structured binding so a modern-ish
compiler is required.

This is my first Show HN post, so feedback and code review is more than
welcome!

